

Ask HN: Should I pull an April fools at my Google interview on Thursday? - jhuckestein

I love the idea and then at least then Google could know what they are getting themselves into ;)<p>The biggest problem is that it's a phone interview. I don't really know how to get OUT of the joke on the phone (I can't just grin uncontrollably and make them laugh).<p>Also, what would a good joke be?<p>Claiming to be a hired contractor conducting the interview in my name b/c I found a legal loophole allowing me to sue them if they don't interview him? I guess they would hang up.<p>Claiming to be SJ? Too obvious.<p>I was thinking of answering their "what Google product do you like most" question with their April fools' product... Or just making up my own fake product and out-googling them! I wish I could go there in person and show them a fake google product on my phone :(<p>Anyways, should I do it? I am expecting to be fooled and a pre-emptive strike could prevent that. har har.<p>And Dave, if you're reading this: I'm just kidding! Don't worry.
======
agent86
If you REALLY want to do something, given the options you listed, I would
answer their favorite product question with their April Fools product.
Something along the lines of "Well I'm partial to the new Google Time
Machine... but in all seriousness I spend my life in Gmail".

It's the most benign thing you could do, breaks the ice a little, and it
actually demonstrates that you've paid close attention to what they're doing.

All that said, I personally wouldn't do anything.

------
jacquesm
If you're just kidding then why the posting. If you're not think about whether
or not you really want that job...

A phone interview is limited in time and scope, if you use it to pull an april
fools joke it says that you are not able to see when is the appropriate time
to be serious and when not.

------
jarsj
I used to be on the other side of phone some time back. Don't do it.

------
anactofgod
Apparently, you've already fooled them into interviewing you.

So, the only way to top that would be to fool them into thinking you are
actually qualified to work there. That's a joke that could be good for days...
weeks... even years worth of laughs before they figure it out.

<shaking head ruefully>

------
unshift
i don't recommend it. your interviewer most likely views this phone screen as
a chore, and isn't anywhere near as excited about it as you are.

~~~
jhuckestein
well maybe he SHOULD be ... ;)

------
kjbekkelund
"My favorite Google product is definitely Gmail Paper! I have already done so
much amazing for the environment."

<http://mail.google.com/mail/help/paper/more.html>

------
bgnm2000
This would be risking/wasting an amazing opportunity

------
coryl
You should ask them about the big balloon and camera they use to photograph
the world for Google Earth.

------
seasoup
If you don't care about the job, do it! It will be fun. Otherwise, don't.

~~~
jacquesm
It's a surprisingly small world, and the person you snub today may be on the
other side of another table a year from now. You only have _one_ reputation,
don't soil it.

